# 60 Years of 617 Sqn



## Matzos (Dec 22, 2004)

60 Years of 617 Sqn the Dam Busters, the only way to have it, on operations!


----------



## Zofo (Dec 22, 2004)

This looks a bit like Bahrain. 
"Enemy Coast Ahead" and Paul Brickhill's book on 617 and Gibson - great reads about a great sqn.


----------



## Matzos (Dec 22, 2004)

In these days of cut-backs, the MoD would not have the b*&amp;£s to disbanded this Sqn.
Saying that, they have done it to the Scottish Regiments and that includes the oldest regiment in the British Army


----------



## Zofo (Dec 24, 2004)

Scandalous treatment of the PBI increased &amp; lengthier operations make it a dead certainty to cut back the troops. come the revolution...or election, whichever's first!


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 30, 2005)

I think if they feel the need they will cut back wherever their low life f***ing little brains tell them to  :evil: . And regardless of the history / Heritage of the unit in question. :evil: 

Wankers that they are  :x


----------



## Matzos (Jan 30, 2005)

Well in the next couple of months I will be finding out if I ‘am going to be kicked out of the mob. If it happens it’s going to be hard, joining the military as a 17 year old boy and then after 29 years service told thank you, services no longer require.....will be painful
Throughout the whole of my trade the guys are just waiting to see want is going to happen, none can make plans for the future, they have, like me, just to sit and wait………..


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 30, 2005)

I hope it works out how ya want it to buddy  :roll:


----------



## Matzos (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks, I think it will, away the wife's not going to let me sit around the house all day    :shock:


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 30, 2005)

Does anybody's wife  :shock:  bou;


----------

